# Bug suppression d'application dans iPad Pro.



## iNicknéa (15 Octobre 2016)

J'ai mon iPad Pro depuis 4mois et ce matin j'ai voulu supprimer une application et à ma surprise ..... impossible !
J'ai bien les icônes qui bougent avec la petite croix dans le coin mais quand je la touche il ne se passe rien. Idem pour toutes les applications. Pourtant dans réglage puis restriction  j'ai bien autorisé la suppression des applications.
J'ai aussi un iPad 2 et iPhone 5 et dessus, j'ai réussi à supprimer l'application normalement.
J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un bug cause par la toute dernière mise à jour. A moins que quelque chose m'échappe !
Merci pour votre aide si vous avez la solution.


----------



## lineakd (15 Octobre 2016)

@iNicknéa, recommence après ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'iPad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


----------



## iNicknéa (15 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour lineakd,
Merci pour votre réponse. C'est à ne rien comprendre, ce matin, avant de prendre connaissance de votre message, j'ai fais une tentative pour effacer une application et comme par miracle ça a fonctionné comme s'il n'était rien arrivé !....
Alors que hier, j'ai tout essayé : fermé les applications, redémarré !... mais rien, rien et rien. 
Que c'est il passé ? C'est bizarre tout de même ?
Encore merci.


----------

